# Protecting your iPhone 3G



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

*What iPhone 3G Case Are You Using?*

What are you using or planning to use to protect your shiny new iPhone 3G?

I myself have an iQase Side and have an Invsible Shield on its way.

iQase Side iQase SiDE - 6 89076 54307 1

Invisible Shield ZAGG | invisibleSHIELD | Apple iPhone 3G Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I ordered BodyGuardz - Scratch-Proof Transparent Protective Skins for Mobile Devices so that the form factor is not changed, all while protecting it. No more hard cases, or silicon skins -- too bulky.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

I am using the Agent18 protective case the I bought from apple store.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

How will you use the Agent 18? It is a different form factor for the first gen iPhone.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

zlinger said:


> How will you use the Agent 18? It is a different form factor for the first gen iPhone.


There's a 3G Agent18 EcoShield already...

And at the Apple Store:
Apple Store (Canada) - Agent 18 EcoShield for iPhone 3G (Black)


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> There's a 3G Agent18 EcoShield already...
> 
> And at the Apple Store:
> Apple Store (Canada) - Agent 18 EcoShield for iPhone 3G (Black)


I like cases like those, i'm just concerned about the bulk it would add to the phone.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Hvae you found any skratches yet with the agent 18 i herd it leaves them


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

iPod sock (grey)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Based on my experience with my 1st gen iPhone, I don't plan on buying any kind of protection at all.

A year later and the thing is totally PRISTINE, despite spending half of its time in my pants pocket.

The new plastic backing on the new iPhone might need some light covering, but that glass front seems to be pretty hale and hearty. If you think you need anything, the InvisibleShield probably makes the most sense.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got an InvisibleShield on the way and I'm contemplating a silicon or hard case as well. I like the silicon Incase case for the first gen phone. I hope they make the same for the 3G


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Based on my experience with my 1st gen iPhone, I don't plan on buying any kind of protection at all.
> 
> A year later and the thing is totally PRISTINE, despite spending half of its time in my pants pocket.
> 
> The new plastic backing on the new iPhone might need some light covering, but that glass front seems to be pretty hale and hearty. If you think you need anything, the InvisibleShield probably makes the most sense.


The point isn't necessarily to protect the iPhone from scratches in your pocket or purse, but protect the phone if you drop it, or if it is knocked off the bedside table (regularly, thank you kitty!)... PLUS, I found the Agent 18 case made the iPhone a LOT more comfortable to hold (especially for long ehMac surfing sessions on the streetcar!)...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

go_habs said:


> Hvae you found any skratches yet with the agent 18 i herd it leaves them


It's true -- the 1st gen case left marks on the back of the case from where it is slid on and off... the new 3G case snaps together as a front and back piece (like their EcoShield iPod touch case), instead of top and bottom pieces and thus prevents this problem!


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

This phone is way too beautiful to cover. I'll be going caseless.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> It's true -- the 1st gen case left marks on the back of the case from where it is slid on and off... the new 3G case snaps together as a front and back piece (like their EcoShield iPod touch case), instead of top and bottom pieces and thus prevents this problem!


True!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I'm going with the Contour Flick for iPhone 3G (Black)

I have the Agent 18 one for the old iPhone. its okay. I hate sliding off the bottom when docking. the Contour Flick for iPhone 3G looks nice, especially if its glossy black.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

psxp said:


> I have the Agent 18 one for the old iPhone. its okay. I hate sliding off the bottom when docking. the Contour Flick for iPhone 3G looks nice, especially if its glossy black.


The new iPhone doesn't come with a dock like the original iPhone did, so it's not such an issue, you just use the custom clip (for the Agent 18) with any Universal-Dock...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

psxp said:


> I'm going with the Contour Flick for iPhone 3G (Black)
> 
> I have the Agent 18 one for the old iPhone. its okay. I hate sliding off the bottom when docking. the Contour Flick for iPhone 3G looks nice, especially if its glossy black.


yea the contour flick really interested me


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

no case yet, I might just go with an invisible sheild, just the thin plastic film for protecting against scratches. I had something like that for my ipod touch and it worked perfect(I never dropped it though).
However the store I got my phone at sold me a 3 year warranty that covers accidental and even intentional damage, and if I don't use the warranty it's refunded into my rogers account after 3 years. So even though I hope to never drop and break my iphone, I know I'm covered if it does happened.

The only scratches I have so far are on the chrome border, looking closely you can see lots of fine scratches.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

yea i had an invisible shield on my ipod touch, i loved it, protected the screen real well


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

thedarkhorse said:


> no case yet, I might just go with an invisible sheild, just the thin plastic film for protecting against scratches. I had something like that for my ipod touch and it worked perfect(I never dropped it though).
> However the store I got my phone at sold me a 3 year warranty that covers accidental and even intentional damage, and if I don't use the warranty it's refunded into my rogers account after 3 years. So even though I hope to never drop and break my iphone, I know I'm covered if it does happened.
> 
> The only scratches I have so far are on the chrome border, looking closely you can see lots of fine scratches.


The Fido store I got mine from offered something similar, only they've only been around for 2 months. Seems like Fido stores never last more than 6 months around here. So I opted out. It would've been nice if Rogers/Fido had offered a plan of their own.

I also order the ZAGG Invisibleshield. I've heard great things about it, so hope it lives up to its name. The only downside is it doesn't protect the phone from falling damage, and while the first PC World iPhone test looked promising, the 3G test sent shivers down my spine. Sadly, I've never owned a cell phone I haven't dropped so it is a concern to me.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am another InvisibleShield user. Have one on my iPod and my current phone. Only issue I have had was a didn't quite line it up perfect (Just a TOUCH off) and one corner is peeling off on my current phone, but oh well, nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

For those with the Agent18 EcoShield for iPhone 3G, just how much bulk does it add to the phone?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm returning the bodyguardz as it did not fit right, and it did (or I did) a poor job on two of the corners. 

I'm getting the Agent 18 case.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've been hearing reports that the Agent 18 case come apart fairly easily. Can anyone confirm or unconfirm this?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

pangolin said:


> I am using the Agent18 protective case the I bought from apple store.


The AppleStore says 1 to 2 weeks... is this true, or does it ship quicker?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Going caseless for now. (Hoping to get the Invisible Shield)

Did try out the Griffin Technology: Nu Form which is available at the Rogers store. Really liked the case itself but the Polycarbonate protection for the screen was more trouble than I wanted. The hole for the home button sucked dust up behind it so it sat between the plastic and the glass of the iPhone. It also didn't either stay on the glass or stay off the glass making what look like reverse air bubbles. Returned it after 45 minutes of walking around the mail trying it out.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is "belt clipper" style for guys who like to wear it on their belts?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> I've been hearing reports that the Agent 18 case come apart fairly easily. Can anyone confirm or unconfirm this?


I heard mixed reviews.. but more positive. If you drop it, sure it will crack open like an egg.

But your not going to drop it... its your iphone after all and you will learn to protect it.

I have the agent 18 on a 1st gen, it it looks fabulous and professional. I was considering the Speck SeeThru... 

but someone pointed out that it will scratch the glass if some nasty dust gets underneath the loose clear screen cover, that did it for me.

The body guardz was good, but not perfect on a few corners, probably invis the same..

agent 18, ordered direct will pickup at us border which is a 15 minute drive from work.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where in Toronto you can buy a invisible sheild or bodygaurd case, with-out going on-line for it?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Veej said:


> Does anyone know where in Toronto you can buy a invisible sheild or bodygaurd case, with-out going on-line for it?


I know Carbon Computing had the IS yesterday.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

milhaus said:


> I know Carbon Computing had the IS yesterday.


 Thanks man,,,any where else?, unfortunately that's totaly out of my way, I need something in Scarborough or Central Downtown- Yonge and Dundas Area (a few walkable blocks here and there is fine)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Veej said:


> Thanks man,,,any where else?, unfortunately that's totaly out of my way, I need something in Scarborough or Central Downtown- Yonge and Dundas Area (a few walkable blocks here and there is fine)


Try 7-11 in the cell phone section


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I kind of like the protection of leather so I'm looking at this Griffin Elan Form Case.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a silicon case from my old iPhone that I havn't even tried out yet.. 

But it's kinda dorky, and it takes away from the sheer beauty of the device :lmao:


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

satchmo said:


> I kind of like the protection of leather so I'm looking at this Griffin Elan Form Case.


I'm with ya. This case looks classy. I'm hoping that when it says shipping in 1-2 weeks, that also means it will be in apple stores in a few weeks.

Just not sure what my short term solution is going to be. All of the cases are $25+


----------



## TimWright (Apr 3, 2008)

sdm688 said:


> Does anyone know if there is "belt clipper" style for guys who like to wear it on their belts?


I ordered one of these, works quite well.

RexRegina Winston Black Sand Pebble Leather Case


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm planning on buying one of the Piel Frama 3G iPhone cases with a magnetic enclosure and using a Power Support crystal film screen protector. I had a black one for my first gen iPhone and it was by far the nicest leather case I've ever seen. It's a great looking case, made of high quality italian leather, and I believe they're hand made as well. After months of use, it still looks just as nice as when I first purchased it, and it does a hell of a job of protecting the iPhone, which I've dropped a few times without a single scratch.

I checked out a bunch of high end leather cases such as Vaja before making my decision, but despite being very aesthetically pleasing, I felt that they didn't provide enough protection for the phone should it be dropped. The Piel Frama was one of the few cases that seemed to protect the face as well as the corners.

I bought my Piel Frama case from eBay for around $45, which was much cheaper than I could find anywhere else.

The only downsides are:

1) the plastic clip that they use to affix the case to your belt started to become worn after a few months of use and sometimes the case would pop out from the belt clip, which of course is a problem. You can unscrew the clip yourself and remove it completely from the case. I was thinking of changing this plastic clip for one of the higher quality Rivetclips but I never got around to it. If Piel Frama used these clips instead of the plastic ones, it would definitely be one of the best cases you can buy.

2) it's a flip case, which some people dislike. I have no problems with it, but it does take away from the fact that the iPhone is so readily accessible, since now you've gotta flip a lid before you can access the phone. But this is the price you pay for protection.

The bottom line is whatever you decide, make sure you buy something to protect that very expensive phone of yours. I'm extremely careful with my possessions, yet I still managed to drop my original iPhone a few times. Luckily it had a case protecting it.

Adam


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hahaha, I just bid on a 7 cent screen protector from Hong Kong on eBay, free shipping! It ends soon so let's hope I get it...


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

Guys I would like to show you the new cases I bought, it is available in black and silver for $20, or silicone cases in black or pink for $10. The one I am using right now can be pull apart at the bottom for the iPhone 3G dock. I actually dropped the phone today  , thank god I have the hard case on and it took the hit and my iPhone is fine. The cases was still intact after it hit the ground. Here are some pictures for the case. If you are interested, it is $20, but for ehMac members I can sell it to you for $15 and FREE shipping!! Let me know if you want it by PM or email me at erickcwong at gmail.com


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> There's a 3G Agent18 EcoShield already...
> 
> And at the Apple Store:
> Apple Store (Canada) - Agent 18 EcoShield for iPhone 3G (Black)


I ordered direct from Agent 18, and they will ship it to my US shipping & receiving address across the border south of Vancouver. It will be here Tuesday.

The Apple Store said it would take 1 to 2 weeks. Way too long.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Butterfingers*

Wait a sec, you dropped your iPhone again! "Today?" I thought you dropped it "today" the day you posted the classified ad for these cases! How slippery are the cases? Geez, what are they, teflon?

You should buy an ad.



tacsniper said:


> Guys I would like to show you the new cases I bought, it is available in black and silver for $20, or silicone cases in black or pink for $10. The one I am using right now can be pull apart at the bottom for the iPhone 3G dock. I actually dropped the phone today  , thank god I have the hard case on and it took the hit and my iPhone is fine. The cases was still intact after it hit the ground. Here are some pictures for the case. If you are interested, it is $20, but for ehMac members I can sell it to you for $15 and FREE shipping!! Let me know if you want it by PM or email me at erickcwong at gmail.com


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my god.. the things I would do to protect my iPhone from a fall, HowEver!

It slipped out of my hand the other day, I litterally caught it probably 4 cm from the ground, and pulled a few muscles doing it too. But it was worth it!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well I'm glad to say I switched over from Telus yesterday. Now my iPhone 16GB white... is fully functional & running like a charm... Only thing I desperately WANT n NEEd is an invisible shield... you guys know where I can find one without having to go online? I live in KW area.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

satchmo said:


> I kind of like the protection of leather so I'm looking at this Griffin Elan Form Case.


I can tell you right now that case is crap. I had the one for the 1st gen (I tried a ton of cases). It feels cheap, the leather is very low grade leather, almost feels like plastic itself, and it's fused to the plastic shell, which will scratch your iPhone, no doubt about it.

I wish there was a leather 'skin' type case, something that fits perfectly, with all seams inside (not sticking out like so many other cases, suck as the Incase leather one, which I have - doesn't work with the new iPhone either).

For now, I'm just using a cheapo Belkin leather slip case, with a slim belt clip.. I wear it inside my jeans pocket..

Come to think of it, Active Surplus was selling these for $1. I bought mine for $10 online..


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

For the Gen I iPhone I got a leather case from ATT, which worked great. The case was stretching out, so when I got the 3G, it fit nice and snug in the case. This way I have a case, but the phone itself it not protected if I drop while using or whatever. The glass, don't if you can scratch glass you are a better man than I! I dropped my iPhone several times in the first two weeks I had (gen I in the US) and the only problem I had was the the toggle for the silent/ring function was a bit stiff cause the outer casing bent a bit. Otherwise the phone worked great.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I haven't decided if I'm going to go with an invisibleSHIELD or just leave it alone. I don't want scratches but most cases take away from the design.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ruffdeezy said:


> I haven't decided if I'm going to go with an invisibleSHIELD or just leave it alone. I don't want scratches but most cases take away from the design.


I agree.. it's why I prefer to use slip cases.. I'd just like something a little nicer looking than the one I have.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

kloan said:


> I can tell you right now that case is crap. I had the one for the 1st gen (I tried a ton of cases). It feels cheap, the leather is very low grade leather, almost feels like plastic itself, and it's fused to the plastic shell, which will scratch your iPhone, no doubt about it.
> 
> I wish there was a leather 'skin' type case, something that fits perfectly, with all seams inside (not sticking out like so many other cases, suck as the Incase leather one, which I have - doesn't work with the new iPhone either).
> 
> ...


Hey, ilounge just reviewed the FORM CASE and gave it a B. For reference the WAVE Case and the Nu Form case both got B+.
Check out the reviews

Sort Reviews & Accessories by Category | iLounge


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

ruffdeezy said:


> I haven't decided if I'm going to go with an invisibleSHIELD or just leave it alone. I don't want scratches but most cases take away from the design.


My FLICK case feels nice in the hand. Its probably the closest case to having no case at all..


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up.
Another leather one I'm looking at is the Case-mate Signature.

Just make sure to get the 3g version ($50 US plus shipping) and not be tempted to get the one for the first gen iPhone going for only $15. I tried that and my new 3g iPhone didn't fit.

There's also a Belkin Hard Leather Case but it's not in stock at any of the Apple retail stores.

I guess I need to be more patient since the phone was only launched a week ago...but damn I wish stores would order more stock in quickly!




kloan said:


> I can tell you right now that case is crap. I had the one for the 1st gen (I tried a ton of cases). It feels cheap, the leather is very low grade leather, almost feels like plastic itself, and it's fused to the plastic shell, which will scratch your iPhone, no doubt about it.
> 
> I wish there was a leather 'skin' type case, something that fits perfectly, with all seams inside (not sticking out like so many other cases, suck as the Incase leather one, which I have - doesn't work with the new iPhone either).
> 
> ...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> Another leather one I'm looking at is the Case-mate Signature.
> 
> Just make sure to get the 3g version ($50 US plus shipping) and not be tempted to get the one for the first gen iPhone going for only $15. I tried that and my new 3g iPhone didn't fit.
> ...


That is quite the nice looking case!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

As far as molded/fitted shell leather cases go, Case-mate is by far the best for the 3G (IMO). 

Their previous designs for the 2G were flimsy at the top, but the new designs appear to be stronger, and look quite nice.

I'm hoping they release a dark brown version. The carbon fiber leather looks awesome, but using it with a white iPhone would look odd.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

kloan said:


> As far as molded/fitted shell leather cases go, Case-mate is by far the best for the 3G (IMO).
> 
> Their previous designs for the 2G were flimsy at the top, but the new designs appear to be stronger, and look quite nice.
> 
> I'm hoping they release a dark brown version. The carbon fiber leather looks awesome, but using it with a white iPhone would look odd.


Do you recall ever seeing any of the Apple retail stores carrying the Case-Mates? I would love to use a gift card towards one.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

If you want the best Damm looking Leather case & are willing to wait over a month then Vaja Cases is King - Vaja.com


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

sdm688 said:


> Does anyone know if there is "belt clipper" style for guys who like to wear it on their belts?


Yes , I picked up a Marware belt clipper at thaApple store sherway and love it. It even came with a very good screen protector. Highly reccommended


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Veej said:


> If you want the best Damm looking Leather case & are willing to wait over a month then Vaja Cases is King - Vaja.com


It may be the 'best damn looking' and no doubt well crafted, but the lack of a non-flip cover kills the deal for me. Plus, I don't particularly like paying about half the cost of my iPhone on a case.  

And btw, it's vajacases.com


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

satchmo said:


> Do you recall ever seeing any of the Apple retail stores carrying the Case-Mates? I would love to use a gift card towards one.


No, unfortunately I don't think I've seen them in the Apple store, here or in the US.

I don't particularly like Vaja cases. They are too puffy, add bulk, and never have just a simple complete cover with belt clip.. too fancy pancy. :lmao:

Oh, and the prices aren't too appealing either..


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Thinking of getting one of these cheap backing shells for the interim until stores have greater selection of iPhone cases. 

Only $2.99 w/free shipping if they're legit.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I took my Agent 18 back to the Apple Store. I tried it with my work colleague's phone and whilst it fit fine, it looked ugly as hell. 

The accessories sections in every store that handles them in Yorkdale Mall were full of people picking through cases and comparing them, and so I didn't want to get involved and decided to come home and order online.

I ordered the Belkin hard leather case and the protective sticky things that Apple sell online.

I hate the bricks and mortar Apple store with a passion.


----------



## bubblegum (May 19, 2005)

*re: protecting your iPhone 3G*

I thought the Incase leather folio (clip case) would never come to the Apple Store here, because i could not find it online at the mac-dot-ca site and Incase won't even ship outside the States. To my surprise when i got to the Yorkdale mall, they have it plus a few new models in the store, now i am one happy camper


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought this case for it.

SENA CASES :: APPLE iPHONE 3G ELEGA POUCH


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have the wave case and love it. The screen protector kinda sucks but it can be changed to whatever screen protector you like.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

expergo said:


> I bought this case for it.
> 
> SENA CASES :: APPLE iPHONE 3G ELEGA POUCH


Not bad...but I'm paranoid when holster cases are open at the top. So inviting for thieves to pickpocket. But that's just me.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

lol holster cases make it easy to steal off your person anyway, they just slide off unless of course they have a loop that you put your belt through instead of a clip.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Not bad...but I'm paranoid when holster cases are open at the top. So inviting for thieves to pickpocket. But that's just me.


Yea, I'm scared of that too. I usually just put the phone in my pocket, but I got the case just when I want to put the phone in my backpack or pouch.


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> There's a 3G Agent18 EcoShield already...
> 
> And at the Apple Store:
> Apple Store (Canada) - Agent 18 EcoShield for iPhone 3G (Black)


I got the iP 3G on the first day it was available. I dropped it twice the next day. One time when pulling it out of my pocket, it slipped out of my hand (it might have been sweaty) and flew about four feet before landing on the back of the phone (luckily) onto the pavement.  I got the Agent 18 case the following day! 

I think if it had landed on the glass side, I wouldn't have a functioning iPhone today. The glass protrudes from the case so I think a case is good as one never knows when it might fall!

I find the iP 3G a bit too thin and not as comfortable to hold as the orginal iP. The agent 18 case adds just enough bulk for me to hold comfortably.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

MacinTO said:


> I find the iP 3G a bit too thin and not as comfortable to hold as the orginal iP. The agent 18 case adds just enough bulk for me to hold comfortably.


interesting.. I like the feel of the 3G inhand.. almost feels lighter too. I have the CONTOUR FLICK case.

I have medium sized hands I guess. Not large hands.


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

psxp said:


> interesting.. I like the feel of the 3G inhand.. almost feels lighter too. I have the CONTOUR FLICK case.
> 
> I have medium sized hands I guess. Not large hands.


I don't have large hands. But I think it is the thinner edges rather than the rounded edges of the original iPhone that make it tough to grip; also with the glossy plastic it feels more slippery.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yesterday I decided to go find a case for my IPhone 3G. My desires were that the case (1) provide reasonable protection; (2) not add too much extra bulk (unit still has to fit comfortably in my pocket); (3) not hinder usage of the touch screen. If on top of all of that the case actually looked somewhat attractive then I would consider that a bonus.

At a local Rogers outfit the only case left was a Griffin Nu Form Case. I didn't like the plastic screen cover, but the case itself was ok so I bought it, anyway. My plan was to replace the plastic screen cover with a stick-on screen cover whenever I found one that I liked (hopefully around town rather than online).

At the local Apple store I found several products, but ended up settling on the Griffin Wave Case (which came with the same useless plastic screen cover) and Power Support Anti-Glare Screen Cover. Power Support also makes a crystal clear screen cover, but it doesn't provide the smudge resistance that the anti-glare cover offers.

I prefer the Griffin Wave case over the Griffin Nu Form case, but am quite happy with the combination of each of them with the Power Support anti-glare film. The film can be removed by just sticking a piece of cellophane tape to one corner and lifting it off. Neither case shows off the IPhone properly but, combined with the film, they're a nice compromise between protection, bulk and attractiveness, IMO.

Other Links:
-Griffin Wave Case
-Griffin Nu Form Case
-Power Support Anti-Glare Screen Cover (iLounge)
-Power Support Anti-Glare Screen Cover (manufacturer's site)


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I just ordered the Coutour Flick. I'll let y'all know what I think about it when it arrives.

I also ordered the dock for my desk and the Powerjolt SE for charging in the car.


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

I just put an InvisibleShield on my 3G. Bought it from RiverdaleMace for $29.90+tax. The other place you could get it from is Carbon Computing. Putting the back part on is a bit trickier. It took 3 tries to fit it on nicely. So far so good, I am letting it dry out.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> Another leather one I'm looking at is the Case-mate Signature.
> 
> Just make sure to get the 3g version ($50 US plus shipping) and not be tempted to get the one for the first gen iPhone going for only $15. I tried that and my new 3g iPhone didn't fit.
> ...


I have the casemate for my previous iPhone.
more of the same on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

After looking thru about 10 cases for my 2G iphone at all the stores in the states, casemate case was mentioned on a macbreak podcast. Had to track it down at AT&T store, it was $34.99

The case has enough protection around the edges to prevent dents on major falls.

They just announced the 3g versions, i'll be sticking with that.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I just received my Agent 18 case for the 3G iPhone, and crystal screen shield. An amazing case, and well designed. Looks more professional as compared to the invisible shield or bodyguardz IMHO. I have shown a few people and they were quite impressed.


----------



## Yohann Larose (Jul 23, 2008)

slicecom said:


> This phone is way too beautiful to cover. I'll be going caseless.



I use a pair of those dollar store 100% cotton stretchy magic gloves. Doubled up for bump protection. Sure it looks silly, but so do scratches and dings.

Yohann


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Excellent first post! Welcome to ehMac, enjoy your stay here.



Yohann Larose said:


> I use a pair of those dollar store 100% cotton stretchy magic gloves. Doubled up for bump protection. Sure it looks silly, but so do scratches and dings.
> 
> Yohann


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm purchasing the Ultra Slim Silicone Case. It's not so much case protection as it is case sexify! LOL

Ultra Slim Silicone Case for iPhone3G [ AP05-005 ]


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Take a look at this guys... this is like InvisibleShield but way cheaper

http://www.bestskinsever.com/servlet...3G-Skin/Detail

7.99 for a full body protection... and the reviews a good...
Best Skins Ever iPhone Total Body Skin | iLounge

and the shipping is fast!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I have 2 x 20% off coupon codes from Zagg.com (InvisibleSheild)

First two people who PM me get them! Save 20% on your 3G iPhone product!!

** EDIT **
1 Left


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

genexxa said:


> Take a look at this guys... this is like InvisibleShield but way cheaper
> 
> http://www.bestskinsever.com/servlet...3G-Skin/Detail
> 
> ...


I purchased 3 sets of these (two for me/one set for a friend).. I received them on Monday, applied it right away. They now offer a choice of 1 or two piece backs (which was not an option when I ordered). I received the two piece back, which helped make the installation easier. The back was pretty tough with the corners and button/hole alignments. You have to be patient. If you rush the install you can easily make a mess of things. After two days, it looks great for me. I like the added grip it gives the device in my hand. Now I am not worried about dropping when using it "naked."

When not in use, I slip it into a Marware CEO Premier hip case (purchased from Apple Store).

c-b


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is a company to look at for protection of your iPhone 3G Welcome to SwitchEasy

I was actually looking at there Capsule before the iPhone 3G came out, but now they have a much nicer and stronger protection product out called the CapsuleRebel. I have ordered one and I will let everyone know what I think of it. Cost in CDN is around $29 includes shipping.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

MacGYVER said:


> Here is a company to look at for protection of your iPhone 3G Welcome to SwitchEasy
> 
> I was actually looking at there Capsule before the iPhone 3G came out, but now they have a much nicer and stronger protection product out called the CapsuleRebel. I have ordered one and I will let everyone know what I think of it. Cost in CDN is around $29 includes shipping.


I'm eager to see pics once you get it.. it looks like a nice case. I normally wouldn't go for shell style cases, but I like this one.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*The Best case IMHO*

here are some of my photos:

Contour FLICK in Black.. 
:2thumbs:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Is the inside lined with a soft material at all, or is it all plastic?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

kloan said:


> Is the inside lined with a soft material at all, or is it all plastic?


plastic with 2 *little* strips of soft stuff. Its a VERY tight fit. I dont plan on removing mine at all. I still have he factory plastic underneath the back of the phone anyway (stop any scratches) and have the Apple Store screen protector on the front in non-glare.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

If you value your screen, I recommend that you get a screen protector. I have managed to scratch my 2G iPhone... in top left area, and a few other micro scratches. If you don't believe me, then wait a year and you will see.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*protecting the back*



chas_m said:


> Based on my experience with my 1st gen iPhone, I don't plan on buying any kind of protection at all.
> 
> A year later and the thing is totally PRISTINE, despite spending half of its time in my pants pocket.
> 
> The new plastic backing on the new iPhone might need some light covering, but that glass front seems to be pretty hale and hearty. If you think you need anything, the InvisibleShield probably makes the most sense.


If protecting the back of the unit is what someone wants to do, gelaskins are a great solution (note they are a Canadian-based company). Go to GelaSkins | Artist-Designed Removable Skins for iPods, Laptops and Gaming devices


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

psxp, how are you liking the Contour Flick?

I have a current-generation Nano and though everyone recommended I get a case for it, I ignored them because I thought the nano was too cute and sleek to cover up with a case. Of course, the back is scratched to hell which I expected and didn't mind, but then I got a scratch on the screen and everytime I look at it now it just breaks my heart  I haven't bought my iPhone yet, I'm hoping to soon, but I'm researching cases already. I really like the look of that one and the reviews seem really positive, I'm just wondering what your take on it is.

Also, can you get it anywhere besides the site? (I'm in Halifax). Finally, would the white case look silly with the 8GB Black?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

unepagaille said:


> psxp, how are you liking the Contour Flick?
> 
> I have a current-generation Nano and though everyone recommended I get a case for it, I ignored them because I thought the nano was too cute and sleek to cover up with a case. Of course, the back is scratched to hell which I expected and didn't mind, but then I got a scratch on the screen and everytime I look at it now it just breaks my heart  I haven't bought my iPhone yet, I'm hoping to soon, but I'm researching cases already. I really like the look of that one and the reviews seem really positive, I'm just wondering what your take on it is.
> 
> Also, can you get it anywhere besides the site? (I'm in Halifax). Finally, would the white case look silly with the 8GB Black?


I love the case. Most people dont think I am using a case. Its nice to be able to see a thin line of the chrome bezel around the screen as well. 
The case will eventually scuff Up I guess. 

I got mine from Apple.ca - 2 days for delivery even if the site says 1-2 weeks, it willbe fast (I am in toronto) - Only other place I saw this was the Apple store. The robbers stores and affiliate stores had other cases.

I actually had the WHITE one on my Black 16GB for 2 days while waiting for the black one to arrived. It doesnt make the phone look very nice IMHO and I can see over time the WHITE case picking up dirt & colours well. 

B


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you know how they ship? (I want to avoid UPS.)



MacGYVER said:


> Here is a company to look at for protection of your iPhone 3G Welcome to SwitchEasy
> 
> I was actually looking at there Capsule before the iPhone 3G came out, but now they have a much nicer and stronger protection product out called the CapsuleRebel. I have ordered one and I will let everyone know what I think of it. Cost in CDN is around $29 includes shipping.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

An update:

To answer how they ship? They use USPS which makes me very happy.

However, saying that, there business tactics are a little strange. I have now tried twice to put my order in and both times they have refunded my order due to not in stock. Even though their site states in stock and you can order, you're almost guaranteed to get a refund due to high demand.

At first I ordered the Black Rebel, glad that they actually refunded my order as now I am after a coloured version which I am told will be in stock coming this Friday. (They now have some really cool coloured versions to pick from)

So I will wait again until Friday to order one. Hopefully I will have better luck the third time around. I just wish they would hold on to the payment and ship it out when they receive a new batch.

By the way, the company originates out of Hong Kong, but they ship out of the USA to Canada. That's why there is a wait as I am told as the current shipment is stuck in customs. 

I did some more research and boy is this product hot!!! It is very popular, I can't wait to finally get mine. I will probably be the first one around here to have it, I can just see everyone stopping me and asking me about it.... hahaha....


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

psxp said:


> plastic with 2 *little* strips of soft stuff. Its a VERY tight fit. I dont plan on removing mine at all. I still have he factory plastic underneath the back of the phone anyway (stop any scratches) and have the Apple Store screen protector on the front in non-glare.


I've been wondering about the non-glare protector. Is it crystal clear like the other ones, or is it slightly hazy? Is it the Power Support one?

I had both in my hands but couldn't decide which one I wanted. Ended up getting the Marware CEO Glide case instead.. came with a screen protector, but I just threw it out tonight.. it was crap. The case is _ok_. Supposed to be leather, but doesn't smell or feel like it.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I picked up the silicon Incase protective cover in Vegas yesterday. It's exactly the same as the first gen version (same design on back) except it fits the 3G iPhone better. For screen protection, I'm (still) waiting for my InvisibleShield to ship.


----------



## cheddar11 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Get the flick and anti-glare*

I have the flick case from contour and the anti-glare screen. The anti-glare screen is a MUST have for every iphone user! It darkens the screen ever so slightly (just turn up the brightness a bit) but it resists oil and smudges! Use it for a day and it looks like you haven't even touched it! unbelievable!

The flick case is also the slimmest hard case I could find and it still shows some of the nice chrome bezel around the screen.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what is the flip part of the case like? Is it decent or a little cheapie? Does it stay closed?

thinking about this case.


----------



## zc1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have tried three cases, now:
1. Contour Flick -- slimmest hard case I have seen; shows off the chrome border of the phone nicely; leaves bottom edge of phone exposed/unprotected (minor); colour match isn't even close for the white phone.
2. Griffin Wave -- second place; complete protection, reasonable design; hides the phone like most other hard cases (covers chrome)
3. Griffin Nu Form -- as slim as the flick, but also covers the chrome trim; not as attractive as the other two cases

Regardless of case, I have used the Power Support anti-glare screen cover and am very happy with it (see my earlier post as zc11). The "crystal" shield would have been less obvious, but it doesn't have the anti-smudge property that the anti-glare screen has.

Overall, my favourite combination is the flick case and anti-glare screen.


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

I purchased an invisible sheild on July 15th from the Zagg website. They claim it shipped Saturday July 19 and nothing yet. I paid for the USPS airmail option. Anyone else find its taking _forever_ to get their shield?


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*griffin*

when i picked up my phone at rogers on the launch day they started putting out a few accessories just as i got to the end of the line (would you believe around 2pm?)... anyway, i picked up a griffin flexgrip and am quite happy. it's a soft case so you have to pull it on but it has a couple horizontal sections so the sides don't sag around the display. the one interesting feature is that the back is covered with bumps which give you a very positive grip... the downside of course is that you lose some of the clean lines and aesthetics, but i have to say you don't really notice the added bulk if it's in your pocket.

Griffin Technology: FlexGrip for iPhone


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hurrchuk said:


> I purchased an invisible sheild on July 15th from the Zagg website. They claim it shipped Saturday July 19 and nothing yet. I paid for the USPS airmail option. Anyone else find its taking _forever_ to get their shield?


I have purchased from them before. The first time for one of my gadgets it arrived with no problems. The second time I made an order, it got lost in the mail and they sent me out another one. But, due to the iPhone 3G being so popular, their orders could be back logged and your shipment might take a few days longer to get to you.

Keep in touch with them, be polite and things will work out. They're a great company to deal with .


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Anyone know of a case that is like the Case-Mate Signature, but has a built in belt clip? 

I'm not digging the holster like option that Case-Mate offers.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Hurrchuk said:


> I purchased an invisible sheild on July 15th from the Zagg website. They claim it shipped Saturday July 19 and nothing yet. I paid for the USPS airmail option. Anyone else find its taking _forever_ to get their shield?


I ordered mine on July 12th, still nothing. I didn't, however, pay for faster shipping so I'm not worried just yet.


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

*Invisible Shield*

I ordered an Invisible Shield a couple of days ago. We'll see what happens. I agree that the phone is too damn gorgeous to cover up with a case, so I'm really looking forward to getting rid of this Griffin case. I put similar film on the (very curvy) headlights on my MINI Cooper S, so hopefully I'll be able to handle the installation on my phone too.


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

I hear that the Invisible Shield is being redesigned to fit the 3G better, so that may slow things down. That and I'm sure there are tons of orders coming in right now. 



beachboy_ce said:


> I ordered mine on July 12th, still nothing. I didn't, however, pay for faster shipping so I'm not worried just yet.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Carbon Computing had some in stock before - I picked one up then.
I had trouble with the corners - they keep bubbling up and doesn't look pretty.
So I put a InCase protective cover on the back over the Invisible shield.
It stays with my keys most of the time, so the invisible shield in the front is much needed... and the silicone case on the back works well.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

RISCHead said:


> I had trouble with the corners - they keep bubbling up and doesn't look pretty.


That's the main reason I don't particularly like using film for protection. Besides the obvious lack of shock absorption, a tapered edge is always difficult to adhere.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I got the invisible shield, decided to just use the front for now. And have the contour flick black for the backing. 

Thoughts:
I find the flick case expensive for what it is really. But I like the slim profile.

I originally had the anti glare film, but found the install impossible. And I hated the 'fuzziness' of the anti glare coating. Toss... Tiny spec of dust got on, and it was impossible to remove from the sticky side without compromising it. he invisible shield, was so much easier to deal with and remove dirt if required.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> An update:
> 
> To answer how they ship? They use USPS which makes me very happy.
> 
> ...



Any updates with this product? I just placed an order this past Friday only to get my money refunded on Sunday as they will not ship to Canada.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I had done the same thing to find out mine was refunded as well.

I do have an update:

I contacted the person I have been in touch with, they are going to check why it happened to quite a few of us, as they specified in their response that they are still shipping to Canada. When I get an answer back, I will post it here.

I hope that we Canadians can and will be able to purchase this product, as it is the only one I want to use over the rest of them. My experience with this company, has been extremely difficult, but it seems to be more of a technical issue then anything else. Let's hope they fix things and we can get ours .


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Strange. I got this reply many days later. I found another source and will report back once I gauge it's success. In the interim, I'm using an inCase and PowerSupport film.



switcheasy said:


> Dear < HowEver >,
> 
> US POST.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

I finally recieved my invisible shield and applied it today (front and back). The front is nothing to put since its flat. The back took me probably an hour to do. It just takes lots of patience to do the corners. They stick easier once the sheild has dried a bit. You just have to use multiple fingers to press down around a corner, and hold it there for a few minutes. Then lift, and push down again on any other bubbles. Repeat this A few times for each corner and you'll have a nicely sheilded iPhone.

I'm thoroughly impressed with the product. Those who say "It doesn't fit!" are simply not being patient enough to properly apply it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

satchmo said:


> I kind of like the protection of leather so I'm looking at this Griffin Elan Form Case.


I've got an order for an Elan Form since July 22. The black is back-ordered so my iPhone stays in the plastic film for now.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Hurrchuk said:


> I finally recieved my invisible shield and applied it today (front and back). The front is nothing to put since its flat. The back took me probably an hour to do. It just takes lots of patience to do the corners. They stick easier once the sheild has dried a bit. You just have to use multiple fingers to press down around a corner, and hold it there for a few minutes. Then lift, and push down again on any other bubbles. Repeat this A few times for each corner and you'll have a nicely sheilded iPhone.
> 
> I'm thoroughly impressed with the product. Those who say "It doesn't fit!" are simply not being patient enough to properly apply it.


when did you order it if you don't mind me asking?  I placed an order July 1. How is the feel of the touch screen with the shield on? I was thinking of skipping that and putting the powersupport shield instead.


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

I ordered mine on July 15th I think it was and paid for the USPS air mail option. Took a full 10 business days to arrive. And it feels fine on the screen, I can hardly notice it.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

*Gave Up On SwitchEasy and purchased this.....*

Hello everyone,

I must tell you, that I have purchased and I am currently waiting on my brand new iPhone 3G XyloT3 Reflect Case by Custom iPod Cases, Skins, iPhone cases and macbook keyboard covers | ivyskin 

IVYSKIN is a company that I was researching while also looking at the CapsuleRebel products from SwitchEasy. After reading and looking at the product from IVYSKIN, I decided to make my purchase. I ordered the item last night, and it has already shipped this morning via USPS and coming from the USA.

SwitchEasy would not want to communicate with me on making a purchase to Canada. They had refunded my payment 4 different times on 4 different orders. With the last order stating they do not ship to Canada. I had sent them an E-mail and their response was that they still shipped to Canada and would look into getting back to me. It has been almost one week since and I have not received a response back. The entire time spent with this company has been a waste of mine, and I wish them good luck in their sales ONLY in the USA. It truly surprised me to see such a company which still states that they ship to Canada on their site, fail in all communications, did not want my business or others I had told. This is the first company that I have dealt with in the USA who flat out refused to sell and communicate and still have it stated on their site that they ship to Canada.

IVYSKIN was quick, sent me out an invoice, sent me an order number, and early this morning sent me a shipping confirmation via USPS. That's how you do things and if SwitchEasy wants to know how to do business online, they should look to this company as an example. I am pretty excited to receive this product, I will post an update when I receive it :heybaby: 

Anyone else who actually gets through to SwitchEasy, let us know how much trouble it took you to get your items into Canada.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

According to IvySkin, MacWorld gave their product 4 1/2 mice (out of 5), a top-notch review. This is the actual review, below, and it's really good.

I'd like to know how this turns out. My experiene with crystal cases is that they scratch quickly and easily. But if this one is 'magic' as described by MacWorld, who knows.

I ordered the Switcheasy Capsule Rebel through a reseller, at a substantial discount. It was shipped in a day, but I'm still waiting for it, about a week now.



MacWorld said:


> IvySkin Xylo Touch-Thru Original for iPhone
> 
> While hard-plastic cases often do a good job of protecting your iPod or iPhone from the harsh conditions of the outside world, oftentimes they add bulk to their sleek design, or look tacky. IvySkin’s $35 Xylo Touch-Thru Original for iPhone admirably fulfills the task of providing robust protection for the entire iPhone without compromising its design.
> 
> ...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> My experiene with crystal cases is that they scratch quickly and easily. But if this one is 'magic' as described by MacWorld, who knows.


I'd love to be convinced otherwise but I doubt this crystal will be any different from others. Of course it'll keep the iPhone's screen safe from scratching by simply acting as a barrier. Doesn't mean that itself isn't prone to straches. 

_'protector allows full viewing and access of the iPhone’s screen while keeping it safe from scratches, drops, and falls.'_


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Since I just got my iphone, and am likely to scuff it up pretty soon, I need some protection now (can't afford to wait a couple weeks for an order to come through). Anyone know if they sell anything worthwhile at Bestbuy or Future Shop? Rogers didn't have anything when I was in there.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

chasMac said:


> Since I just got my iphone, and am likely to scuff it up pretty soon, I need some protection now (can't afford to wait a couple weeks for an order to come through). Anyone know if they sell anything worthwhile at Bestbuy or Future Shop? Rogers didn't have anything when I was in there.


BB and FS have a pretty poor selection but I did find one case that I'm relatively happy with:

Best Buy Canada Web Store: Phones: Cell Phones: Roots iPhone Leather Case With Easel Stand (LA29BK)

This case doesn't offer ultimate protection but I use it in combo with a screen protector and a Gelaskin for the rear of the iPhone. The case itself is a good starting point but if you have a decent mall nearby, check for a kiosk with cases/protectors for iPods and iPhones. 

Chinook Center in Calgary has one such kiosk outside the Rogers outlet in the North wing on the way to Sears. They had screen protectors, silicone skins, some hard cases, and a Gelaskin like product all in stock. I already had my case and protectors so I didn't buy from them myself - just worth sharing if others are looking.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

HowEver:

Where did you order your Switcheasy CapsuleRebel from, I'm interested in getting one.


----------



## rackmount (Mar 19, 2008)

I recommend getting a skin from <decalgirl.com>.. Makes the phone feel a lot safer and scratch-proof.

Also I got my case from <vajacases.com>..some beautiful customizable iphone cases.

For headphones I recommend V_Moda Vibe Duo....wicked ones.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

ack screwed up the invisible shield installation. I think i might need to try something else..


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

AgentXXL said:


> BB and FS have a pretty poor selection but I did find one case that I'm relatively happy with:
> 
> Best Buy Canada Web Store: Phones: Cell Phones: Roots iPhone Leather Case With Easel Stand (LA29BK)
> 
> ...



Thanks. Just went to London Drugs, and they have a suprisingly good selection. Found just what I needed.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

I need a case that will disguise the iPhone as well as protect it. I don't want it to be a target if I'm using it in public.
Any suggestions?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, I suggest you don't use your iPhone in public.

How about a flip case?
flip



since84 said:


> I need a case that will disguise the iPhone as well as protect it. I don't want it to be a target if I'm using it in public.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## StuffedBox (Aug 10, 2008)

*iPhone 3G case Highly recommended by iLounge*

Check this case for the iPhone 3G
SwitchEasy Capsule Rebel for iPhone 3G | iLounge

You can find it on craigslist:
 iPhone 3G Case - Switcheasy Capsule Rebel 


----------



## Soulstoner (Jul 10, 2008)

rackmount said:


> I recommend getting a skin from <decalgirl.com>.. Makes the phone feel a lot safer and scratch-proof.
> 
> Also I got my case from <vajacases.com>..some beautiful customizable iphone cases.
> 
> ...


How much did you end up paying on Duty? As well, which case did you select?


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place that will install the InvisibleShield on an iPhone? I just did my iPod and I really would rather just pay someone to do the two phones. I thought doing the headlights on my car was a pain in the arse. Toronto area would be good. Preferably Pickering or Ajax. :-(


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

hey guys, i know a lot of you are 1st gen iphone users who have upgraded but i still want to warn you. In the year ive had my phone ive gotten more little scratches on the back of the iPhone (aluminium) from the time it was in a case than not. The thing is with some of the hardshell cases when/if ur phone is in you pocket lint and dust gets in and then you hold it sometimes its hard enough to cause scratches and little abrasions. So like the IVYSKIN there is possibility of scratching from lint thats gotten BETWEEN your case and iphone and gets scratched because of the pressure you put on it when you hold it. 

After the year ive had, when i buy my 3G im making a sleeve for my iPhone, micro-fleece on the inside with a slick material on the outside so my phone goes in and out of my pocket easy but slides out of the case nicely.

Also, bestskinsever is amazing. I had the front on it since ive had the phone, but the back "full body" cover was impossible to put on (for me atleast) but i HIGHLY recommend it! Try your hardest to get it to sit and if u dont use anything use the bestskinsever atleast! (or invisibleshield!)

cheers


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

*Invisible Shield*

I put my Invisible Shields on both iPhones. I must have had the old 3G version shipped to me because I really had to stretch it to get it on the back of the phone without bumps at the corners. The first phone I did wasn't as nice as the second, so I contacted Zagg for replacements. Zagg customer support confirmed that the design for the 3G iPhone has been changed and they will send me replacements for the price of shipping. I wonder how much better the fit is with the new version. I can certainly redo the first phone, but the second one is okay if the difference in fit is small. Has anyone seen both versions? For anyone considering the Griffin NuForm case, make sure you don't remove it more often than you have to. It left scratches on the back of the phone. Not cool.


----------



## rackmount (Mar 19, 2008)

Soulstoner said:


> How much did you end up paying on Duty? As well, which case did you select?


I paid in total 25 on duty... the case cost me the most...it was 90+ shipping...worth it all the way...


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Yes, I suggest you don't use your iPhone in public.
> 
> How about a flip case?
> flip


HE, you got that tactful humor down cold.

As for me, got a Griffin Wave Case with an el cheapo holster. Already passed the test saving the phone from a 6 foot drop onto asphalt, zero damage.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

StuffedBox said:


> Check this case for the iPhone 3G
> SwitchEasy Capsule Rebel for iPhone 3G | iLounge
> 
> You can find it on craigslist:
>  iPhone 3G Case - Switcheasy Capsule Rebel 


Bought 2 Capsule Rebels off this craigslist post. Nice case and extras. I ordered the Rebel Arctic (Transparent) and Rebel Devil (Red Black)  . I guess this case will stay longer. Ditching my incase rubber case now. :clap:


----------

